# orchids on an indoor green wall



## monocotman (Dec 6, 2018)

I came across this thread on another orchid forum and just thought that it was so amazing and worth reposting here.

https://www.orchidsforum.com/threads/vegetal-wall.20518/

The results are stunning!

David


----------



## gego (Dec 6, 2018)

Very interesting. Lots of info to be had there.
Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 6, 2018)

Cool! But I don't think my wife would believe me that a wet carpet doesn't smell... 

I can see the benefit of such a setup for Bulbo that tend to run-away from the pot.


----------



## troy (Dec 6, 2018)

That is amazing!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 6, 2018)

Cool, thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 6, 2018)

Must remember when I build my fantasy conservatory with indoor fish pool


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2018)

TyroneGenade said:


> Cool! But I don't think my wife would believe me that a wet carpet doesn't smell...
> 
> I can see the benefit of such a setup for Bulbo that tend to run-away from the pot.





If you gently draw air through the mat, it 1) won't smell, and 2) microorganisms in the rhizosphere will clean pollutants from the air.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 7, 2018)

very cool


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 7, 2018)

Ray said:


> If you gently draw air through the mat, it 1) won't smell, and 2) microorganisms in the rhizosphere will clean pollutants from the air.



I know... but how to convince the wife? All she knows is the smell of the aquaria when the algae get out of hand... Not pleasant. My credibility in this regard is rather low right now.


----------



## xiphius (Dec 7, 2018)

Way cool. They definitely did a stellar job with that build! Ah, life goals... 

Wish they had more/better pictures of the whole setup though. I do also wonder how they keep it from getting moldy. I don't see any fans for air circulation.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice. My GF would love that, less watering for her. They must have tremendous light to get the moss to grow like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------

